# Whats Your Favorite Insulin Protocols?



## Rory (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, curious as to everyones favorite insulin protocols. Pre vs post- shakes, pop tart or dextrose etc. Not looking for a debate of this is better then that type of things but strictly what people like to use or whats worked best for them.

I believe I made my best gains off post workout log- 12ius, 10 mins later 40grams dextrose, 20 mins later 50grams protein shake with bcaas. Hour later high protein meal.


----------



## odin (Nov 17, 2012)

Good topic! I have been interested in trying Slin for quite some time but have yet to do so. Interested in here from those that have!


----------



## Rory (Nov 17, 2012)

I love insulin. Ive done some pre workout but just didnt feel the same to me.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm not a mass monster like some of the guys on here, but I've done very well over the past few years with a post workout only protocol. 

Train
20 units Humalog
5 minutes later, 40 protein, 80 carb drink
1 hour later, 40 protein 80 carb drink
2 hours later, balanced meal as high calorie as possible

Definitely helps me maintain more size and proportion than I would normally carry based on my training and strength, at least in my opinion.


----------



## vpiedu (Nov 17, 2012)

Humulin-R

12iu 3x a day 2 days a week. depending on my schedule i lift pre and post. shakes are glutimine protein and honey, the amount of each varies depending on time of day and training times. def tell a difference in size in 2 weeks.  

VP


----------



## odin (Nov 18, 2012)

Guys a few questions - 

1) I hear if not done properly you can put on a lot of fat and could also go hypo?
2) What is the difference between Humalog and Humulin-R?
3) I noticed the nutrient intake between the 3 different protocols have different timings. How crucial is the timing on the intakes?
4) What things are definitely needed and what are the best things for those (protein, carb, etc)?

Glad to have a thread like this, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 18, 2012)

I was wondering, what if you are running GH as well, what is the best way to incorporate them both together?


----------



## vpiedu (Nov 19, 2012)

humulin-r is active for 4 hours. i have no issue running GH with my Humulin-R. was running 8iu on my 4 lifting days and peptides on off days but CTS was so bad for me at 8iu i had to drop it to 4iu.

VP


----------



## Marshall (Nov 19, 2012)

odin said:


> 1) I hear if not done properly you can put on a lot of fat and could also go hypo?


*Perhaps in extremely large, regular doses. I stay lean using it only on training days. A regular bodybuilder with no medical issues would have to be either stupid or careless to go hypo imo*



odin said:


> 2) What is the difference between Humalog and Humulin-R?


*Humalog has a faster onset and quicker peak than Humulin*



odin said:


> 3) I noticed the nutrient intake between the 3 different protocols have different timings. How crucial is the timing on the intakes?


*It's a general protocol, but is important. You get to know your body. You can space out meals or drinks if necessary with small increments of simple carbs*



odin said:


> 4) What things are definitely needed and what are the best things for those (protein, carb, etc)?


*You will get the feel for how many carbs you need. Most people start out with 10g of carbs per iu to get a feel. Obviously I use 20iu and take in only 160g of carbs over a 3 hour period until I eat my large meal. It works for me.*


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 19, 2012)

I have access to Levemir flex pins. The guy is a RN and says that it is a very slow release with no spike... Anyone else have anyone experience with this form of insulin?


----------



## odin (Nov 22, 2012)

Marshall said:


> *Perhaps in extremely large, regular doses. I stay lean using it only on training days. A regular bodybuilder with no medical issues would have to be either stupid or careless to go hypo imo*
> 
> 
> *Humalog has a faster onset and quicker peak than Humulin*
> ...



Thanks for the insight!


----------



## formula1069 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been wanting to try Slin for awhile, but i need to do alot more research seems to be alot of opinions out there on how to use, and timing seems to be very important, i think the more i read the more i get confused, anyone have a link to the book  Slin for Dummies


----------



## Marshall (Nov 23, 2012)

Should add that physically I don't have a preference between Log or R. I prefer Log simply because I don't have to monitor my food intake more than what I stated. With R I need to make sure I'm on top of one more additional drink or meal.


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 8, 2012)

Humalin R preworkout
bcaa's
Karboload (true nutrition.com GREAT stuff)
beta alanine

gtg


----------

